
1st anthropologist to visit says Sentinelese aren't hostile (interview excerpt) - Geekette
https://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/politics-and-nation/surprised-the-sentinelese-killed-someone-first-anthropologist-to-enter-north-sentinel-island/articleshow/66787948.cms
======
curtis
The title (currently "1st anthropologist to visit says Sentinelese aren't
hostile") isn't going to sound right to anyone who is familiar with the most
recent news. What he's saying, however, is that they're not friendly, but in
the contact attempts he was involved with the Sentinelese repeatedly warned
the contact teams away, but never resorted to violence.

